# What Do You Eat On The Course?



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I asked this about a year and a half ago and got the idea there was some frustration over what courses sell from the "pretty girl cart" as my buddy calls it.

Of the 5 courses we play regularly, only 1 sells anything like apples, bananas or granola energy bars off the cart. Only one of the others sells that sort of stuff in the snack bar. All of them sell water, beer or Gatorade, but if you want something eat, it's limited to candy bars or potato chips.

I started buying granola bars myself, but I would tend to eat them during the week instead of saving them for the weekend and then, I would forget to buy more in time to take to the course.

I've considered writing the courses to influence them to sell something good for us off the cart, but I play each individual place so infrequently, more on a rotating basis, that I doubt all but one place would know who I am.

What do all of you do?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I asked this about a year and a half ago and got the idea there was some frustration over what courses sell from the "pretty girl cart" as my buddy calls it.
> 
> Of the 5 courses we play regularly, only 1 sells anything like apples, bananas or granola energy bars off the cart. Only one other sells that sort of stuff in the snack bar. Everyone else sells water, beer or Gatorade, but if you want something eat, it's limited to candy bars or potato chips.
> 
> ...


 I very seldom get anything from the cart,if I do its a cold drink generally water or gatorade.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Riped of we don't even get a pretty Girl cart. Normally I might take a bananna or something like that but I have a bad habit of eat jelly type lollies there made from natrual sources that still good for you right?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I spoke to my son-in-law today and asked him what they sell around where he lives in North Carolina... same story... water, beer, Gatorade and candy bars.

He did have a good idea though. He takes small bags of granola cereal and mixes it with some chopped up dry fruit. I rather like that idea.


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

Only some water and gatorade.

Love bananas and apples though


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

I just realized i can edit the Super Mods Posts when i was about to quote dennis :devil:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

What evil powers does't that give you jeronimo?? Dennis that sounds like a good idea but is it quick and easy to eat of the course?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I am currently in Cary, NC, baby-sitting for my grandkids. Sometime later today, I'll probably visit the Golfsmith store about 10 miles from my daughter's house. For the fun of watching his face, I might take my 2 year old grandson with me. I'm not really in the market for anything, though I'll always look at putters, trying to find the ONE with enough magic in it to last a lifetime. I just figure it's a great place to spend a rainy day.

Do we have any members in the Raleigh area?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't eat on the course anymore- hell, I try and avoid buying drinks if I can. Its gotten too expensive.. I'll just smuggle some stuff in if I want to, its not like anyone cares or notices anyway.

It is not uncommon for me to get a hamburger on the way home though..


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

a pitstop @ burger king XD


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

300Yards said:


> I don't eat on the course anymore- hell, I try and avoid buying drinks if I can. Its gotten too expensive.. I'll just smuggle some stuff in if I want to, its not like anyone cares or notices.


Same where I play. It's nothing uncommon for people to load their clubs on the cart and then go back to their cars for a cooler full of whatever. They have water coolers with cups, tops and straws available, but I'm more concerned with the food. Part of my problem is that I'm never hungry when I first get up. Give me a couple hours and I can eat a horse, so I always wind up hungry on the course.


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Same where I play. It's nothing uncommon for people to load their clubs on the cart and then go back to their cars for a cooler full of whatever. They have water coolers with cups, tops and straws available, but I'm more concerned with the food. Part of my problem is that I'm never hungry when I first get up. Give me a couple hours and I can eat a horse, so I always wind up hungry on the course.


I drink alot of water, maybe have a gatorade or something. One thing I do is carry a protein shake with me. It tastes good, doesn't take a long time to eat, and is loaded with stuff that gives me energy. Not a good idea if it's hot, as I like to use milk. If you use water or get a premade shake in a can you'd be ok. It will fill you up and is good for you.
A good shake that has a potassium supplement will also help to keep you from getting sore muscles and to recover quickly.


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

I really like to eat Ritz Cheese Crackers out on the golf course, though I don't suppose that does anything for my game. I also go through Sun Chips and Granola bars. But, you've probably got to do what the best do. Didn't Jack love to eat bananas? Doesn't Tiger do the same thing? That's probably the thing to eat.


----------



## Jeronimo (Feb 17, 2008)

Let me say i love your avatar King Woods, who did it?


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

Jeronimo said:


> Let me say i love your avatar King Woods, who did it?


:dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Yesterday, I asked the cart girl whether anyone else ever says something to her about a wider variety of things to eat other than Snickers candy bars on the cart. She said yes, but that most people wanted sandwiches like the commercially packaged ham or turkey sandwiches on a dry bun they sell in the proshop.

More than anything though, she says they want a wider selection of beer.

I seem to be a voice in the wilderness asking for something decent like a common granola bar. I guess I'll just shop for myself.


----------

